# Riding pow in the Delirium Dive at Sunshine Village



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's an edit I finished from riding under a month ago at Sunshine Village. It's a freeride run through the easy section of the Delirium Dive.







Thanks for watchin'!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Someone give me the definition of freeriding....


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

Alright, what's the 'board approved terminology' I'm supposed to be using here, since I'm sure you have a definition for freeriding.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Banjo said:


> Someone give me the definition of freeriding....


Sure looks like freeriding to me...


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

i am being serious. I hear that term thrown around at everything...is it just doing whatever the hell you want? why are some boards called freeride boards?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like FR to me. Freeriding, it’s riding free, without constraint, without a course, ungroomed with variable conditions and big mountain. The board probably more designed as a directional setback bigger radius turns and stiffer. Versus park which is riding more in a constrained area or course involving switch, spins jumps at various man made features. The board is more designed around a twin centered stance, shorter radius turns and more flexible; perhaps more for a groomed terrain. Then you also have all mountain or big mountain freestyle which would be a style of approaching the ungroomed variable big mountain using natural terrain as a park feature in which a person may do switch spins flips and etc.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm curious about the terminology too, but on a different note, can anybody tell me the soundtrack?


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Some Guy said:


> I'm curious about the terminology too, but on a different note, can anybody tell me the soundtrack?


first song is "Never gonna Stop - Rob Zombie", the second is some dubstep...its all the same


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

Banjo said:


> first song is "Never gonna Stop - Rob Zombie", the second is some dubstep...its all the same


Did your wife leave you or were you molested recently? You're kind of a downer.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

BlueSkeleton said:


> Did your wife leave you or were you molested recently? You're kind of a downer.


That shit does all sound the same, and I did molest Banjo on the chair but didn't have a gopro - no evidence!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

BlueSkeleton said:


> Did your wife leave you or were you molested recently? You're kind of a downer.


Hey, just cause I voiced my displeasure for dubstep doesnt mean you need to bring up my personal life...for the record I was the one who did the leaving and molesting.

For the record, I dont mean to drag your thread down, I was honestly confused about freeriding and what it actually is.... 

First song was dope! Dubstep always sucks...id rather stick my dick in a blender than listen to it.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

saloman said:


> That shit does all sound the same, and I did molest Banjo on the chair but didn't have a gopro - no evidence!


I've only got a GoAm (vhs recorder taped to my helmet) and its a bitch to balance.


----------



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

Banjo said:


> I've only got a GoAm (vhs recorder taped to my helmet) and its a bitch to balance.


Haha, nice to see you have a sense of humor. Are you going to slush cup or are you done for the season?


----------

